# JBoss startet nicht



## Sanix (7. Aug 2006)

Ich kann JBoss von der run.bat nicht starten. Ich kriege folgenden Fehler:


> Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: Files\jboss



Es sieht aus, wie JBOSS  Home falsch gesetzt ist, ich weiss jedoch nicht, wo ich das ändern kann.


> JBOSS_HOME: C:\Program Files\jboss 4.0.0\bin\\..
> JBOSS_HOME: C:\Program Files\jboss 4.0.0\bin\\..



Eine andere Frage:
Gibt es ein Plugin, mit dem ich JBoss in Eclipse starten kann und auch die Konsolenausgabe darin sehe? Von Tomcat habe ich eins, das gut funktioniert.


----------



## padde479 (7. Aug 2006)

> Gibt es ein Plugin, mit dem ich JBoss in Eclipse starten kann und auch die Konsolenausgabe darin sehe?



Ich würde Dir das _Eclipse Web Tools Platform_ - Projekt empfehlen. Schau Dir dazu einmal den folgenden Link an: Eclipse Web Tools Platform

Damit kannst Du bequem Deine Web-Anwendungen entwickeln und direkt aus Eclipse heraus ausführen und testen.

Gruß
Padde


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (7. Aug 2006)

rechtsklick auf arbeitsplatz -> erweitert -> umgebungsvariablen

Neu

Name: JBOSS_HOME
Pfad: c:\Programme\Jboss


----------



## Sanix (7. Aug 2006)

Das Problem war der Whitespace im JBOSS Ordner. Nun wurde gleich die nächste Exception geworfen:
Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: Files\jboss-4/0/0\bin\\//\lib\endorsed


----------



## Sanix (7. Aug 2006)

Geht jetzt, ich habe im run.bat Anführungszeichen hinzugefügt. Dieses Problem ist als bug eingetragen.

Eine Frage zu:
Eclipse Web Tools Platform
Wie habt ihr da JBoss koniguriert? Ich konnte es hinzufügen, aber sobald ich etwas deploy oder starten will, heisst es
"No launchable artifact could be found in selection"

Noch ein JBoss Problem, wenn ich ein neues War - File in den Ordner speichere, deployed er nicht automatisch.


----------



## Gast (7. Aug 2006)

du brauchst kein JBOSS_HOME zu definieren 
einfacj JBoss entpacken, alle Verzeichnisse duerfen kein Leerzeichen haben und loslegen


----------



## bronks (7. Aug 2006)

Sanix hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... "No launchable artifact could be found in selection" ...


Das ist momentan ein ganz heisses Thema. Wennst Google anschmeißt, wann wirst Du dazu nur Fragen und keine einzige Anwort finden. Hier haben wir es auch schon mal gehabt: http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=34752


----------



## Sanix (8. Aug 2006)

Habe Google schon verwendet und jetzt die Version 1.51 drauf geklatscht, jetzt funktioniert es theoretisch. Doch mein Projekt, wird als nicht ausführbar betrachtet. 
Also es scheint als würde es funktionieren aber noch an einer Einstellung happern. Wie habt ihr JBoss da drin konfiguriert?

Normalerweise verwende ich ant um mein Projekt zu deployen.


----------



## Sanix (9. Aug 2006)

Gibt es irgendwo ein Tutorial um den Serverstart von JBoss zu beschleunigen? Bei Tomcat hatte ich um die 10 Sekunden, nun 40.


----------

